# What features REALLY matter?



## stephs2125 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello! I am new to RVing and this forum. My husband and I have been tent camping for 17 years. We have a 5 yr. old and we have decided to move up to the travel trailer (byassing pop ups). 

We are looking in the 25 - 30 foot range (new) an example being the 2011 Shasta Rever 26 TBQB, and we are just overwhelmed with the layouts, options, extras, etc

We already have a vehicle capable of pulling the trailer.

I would so welcome your thoughts on what really is necessary vs. just nice to have vs. not worth the expense...
I don't want to throw money away on "fussy" options but want to make sure I get the necessary requirements to keep it enjoyable and maintainable for the many years I plan to own it. Also, I assume some options can be cheaper after market...

If you can point me to any other resource pages where I can get information about what the options are and what they actually mean to the RVer...

I've listenend to the sales pitches, I've toured a few models - and to hear the sales person speak - it is a dream on wheels - but how can I learn to separate the BS from the truth. I don't have any "knowledgeable" RVing friends - just a few in the used popup category so I haven't any strong resources to help guide me.


----------



## Triple E (Aug 21, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?

Hello and welcome to RVUSA.  I have never owned a TT and not sure what all comes with them.  A generator would be the first on my list.  Large propane tanks and holding tanks.  Ease of winterizing is a must.  Also my wife prefers an oven over the convection oven.  A separate toilet is nice, not necessary but nice.

You have came to the right place for you questions and you will get some good advice.  Again welcome.   :approve:


----------



## rjf7g (Aug 21, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?

My number one "feature" - be able to sleep everyone without breaking down the kitchen table or rendering the living room useless!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?

contact Ken at GTS he sale great units and he will not BS you into a sale. He is honest about what he is saying whether you buy from him or not


----------



## stephs2125 (Aug 22, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?

Who is Ken at GTS? Is he a forum member? Not sure what GTS stands for...

Thanks!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?

OK he is Ken Hurt, he and is wife Linda own Grandview Trailer Sales in Bedford VA.  Yes he is a member of this forum and big supporter. He give free advise to us who need it. I have found he is one of the honest owner and sale man I have ever met. He will not over sale you, he will offer what he has and explain why it is the best compared to others. Just look up on the forum for Ken at GTS or hit search and type in his name. I think it will come up.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 22, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?

Hi Stephanie and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  In the 25 to 30 foot range you should be able to get a separate bedroom in the back for you and hubby and junior can sleep on the sleeper-sofa up front.  Or you could get a bunkhouse model with bunks in the back for junior and a friend and you and hubby sleep up front.  At least those are the general layouts of trailers I've seen.

Necessary items for me include stove with oven, microwave, large 2 way (propane/electric) fridge/freezer and a TV for the Boss Lady.  If you plan on doing a lot of dry camping (wilderness style with no hook-ups) a generator, at least two deep cycle batteries and extra large propane tanks are niceties (not necessary but they would make life easier).  I have a separate toilet and shower.  The shower stall makes a great place to store fishing poles, hip boot, ice chest, etc.  

So it basically boils down to what kind of camping you are going to be doing.  The more dry camping you plan on doing, the more self-sufficient your rig needs to be.  Take a look on-line or at the different manufacturer's brochures and by all means, go and personally check them out before buying.  Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## rjf7g (Aug 22, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?

I custom ordered a trailer from "Grandview Trailer Sales" in 2007 and couldn't agree with Hollis (H2H1) more - check Ken's current inventory at http://www.grandviewtrailersales.com - if any of the companies he deals with makes a model you are looking for, he will work with you.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?

I agree with Hollis and Becky, go talk with Ken at GTS, you will find alot of answers and info


----------



## stephs2125 (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?

Unfortunately I am in Michigan and based in another thread I've read, I need to buy local to avoid conflict with other dealers covering any warranty work. If anyone can recommend someone in Michigan that would be nice. I plan to visit a local rv show this October and hopefully have made a purchase decision soon there-after.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?

Sorry that is a scare tactic that other dealers use to get you to buy from them. All dealers are required by manufactory  dealer contact to HONOR the warranty. I once had a local Chevy dealer to tell me that if I bought a truck from anyone but him he would not honor the warranty. OH well that just pissed me off so I bougth from some other Chevy dealer and reported to GM that the dealer refused to do warranty work on my truck. WELL FAST UP DATE HE IS NO LONGER IN BUSINESS. not just from me but other complained also and it caught up with him. So buy where you can get the best deal and deal with the warranty work later. Remember you are looking out for you and the wallet. :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 25, 2011)

Re: What features REALLY matter?


----------



## Captain Pickle (Sep 3, 2011)

Get one with a slide out. It really makes a huge difference in the amount of floor space you will have. Also tinted windows. That keeps an unbelievable amount of heat out.


----------

